

Laser-printed PIN Mailer Vulnerability Report - eru
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/users/mkb23/research/PIN-Mailer.pdf

======
pasbesoin
This is from

<http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/users/mkb23/>

There is not currently a description in the displayed text of that page, but
if you view the page source, you will find one.

